# Canon 5D Mark IV (forecast/rumors)



## ruifo (Dec 8, 2014)

Some sites are starting to post forecasts/rumors for the 5D IV, like these:
Canon 5D Mark IV
Canon 5D Mark IV com 36MP, será apresentada a 17 de Março de 2015 (confira as características e preço) | FilmMaker/HDSLR - Informações e noticias para Cinema Digital

These are rumors only. If confirmed, it's going to be a match for the D810.

_Sensor
36 MP CMOS.
14-bit linear ADC, 16-bit data pipelines, as the D3X.
12-channel parallel readout.

Sensor Size
Full frame (23.9 x 36mm)

Live View
Two modes.

Video
To 1080/60p.

ISO
50 ~ 204,800.

Finder
98% coverage.
0.72x with 50mm lens.
18mm eyepoint.

AF
65 Points.
Fine-tuning, if you have slight errors with certain lenses.

Shutter
1/8,000 ~ 30 sec, bulb.
Carbon fiber and Kevlar, tested to 150,000 cycles.
Flash Sync: 1/200.

Frame Rate
7 FPS.

File Formats
JPG, and/or CR2 raw.

Rear LCD
3.2," 1,280,000 pixels.
HDMI HD output.

Electronic Level
Yes, electronic virtual horizon.

Storage
Two CF slots.

Data Communication
USB 3.

PowerRated for 1,250 shots.

Size
5.6 x 4.8 x 3.0" (142 x 123 x 77mm).

Weight
30.0 oz. (850g) with battery and SD card.
27.3 oz. (775g) without battery, card, strap, monitor cover or lens.

Price (USA)
$3,799, March 2015.

Introduction
17 March 2015.

Available
Late April 2015._


----------



## Blue804 (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow thats one expensive camera ^^


----------



## runnah (Dec 8, 2014)

I would be shocked if they don't offer 4k video along with their new Dual Pixel AF tech.


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 8, 2014)

Northlight Images' rumor page listed the Rockwell rumor with the following:

*22nd* We can close up the rumour pages - the Seer of Seers, Sage of Sages, Prognosticator of Prognosticators and Camera Prophet Extraordinary, the great Krockwell has spoken and the 5D4 will be launched on March 17th 2015
Don't rush to check if you see this appearing elsewhere though, it's a boilerplate spacefiller page with ads ;-)

With that really strong endorsement... they also indicated another rumor on the 5D IV which they specifically pointed out ran contrary to how Canon typically releases new models.  Their general tone is that you should use these rumors as a source of entertainment and not for "serious buying research".


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 8, 2014)

I would take these rumors with a grain of salt.

98% viewfinder coverage, lol what?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 8, 2014)

Blue804 said:


> Wow thats one expensive camera ^^




The 5D Mklll was around $4500. I would expect that a new body to have a pro price about $800-1000 less than that  $3799.


----------



## dolina (Dec 9, 2014)

After March 2015 & before August 2016.

Will have better features than the 5D Mark III.

Will have better features than the 7D Mark II.

Hopefully it will be better than the 2014 full frame cameras from Sony & Nikon.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 9, 2014)

The 5D mklll is a great camera, it has all the features for both pro and amateur use, I can see some people upgrading to newer bodies when they really need to, I'm not one to jump at anything brand new simply because they decide to make a few changes to sell a newer version of the same camera.

I use my mklll as a backup camera most of the time now, but also know that it is quite capable of helping produce what I need, when i need it.


----------



## runnah (Dec 9, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> The 5D mklll is a great camera, it has all the features for both pro and amateur use, I can see some people upgrading to newer bodies when they really need to, I'm not one to jump at anything brand new simply because they decide to make a few changes to sell a newer version of the same camera.
> 
> I use my mklll as a backup camera most of the time now, but also know that it is quite capable of helping produce what I need, when i need it.




Agreed. It would have to be a major revolution rather than just a few minor bells and whistles.

Granted that things I mentioned above would be nice to have but really not worth the money.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 9, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> Blue804 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thats one expensive camera ^^
> ...



Canadian dollars? IIRC it was still almost as much as it sells for now ($3,300). Which is more than the $2,700 5D MKII.


----------



## Umberrella (Dec 9, 2014)

true or no true, its just a matter of time for a follow up.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 9, 2014)

It's taken this long to try and match the D8x0 series?! hahahahaha


----------



## runnah (Dec 9, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> It's taken this long to try and match the D8x0 series?! hahahahaha



Well the difference is that Canon actually makes significant changes rather than a few firmware tweaks and a new number plate.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 9, 2014)

runnah said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > It's taken this long to try and match the D8x0 series?! hahahahaha
> ...



Being this far behind doesn't impress me. BUT, if it does have 65AF points and 7FPS with a FX 36mp sensor, I'll be impressed.


----------



## runnah (Dec 9, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...




So the extra 4 points and 1 FPS is worth the upgrade?


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 9, 2014)

runnah said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Oh no. Extra four? I only have 51 points... And 4fps at full res..


----------



## runnah (Dec 9, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...




I am confused.

Right now it has 61 points and 6 fps.

I'd just want real spot metering, 1080p 60fps and 4k.


----------



## goooner (Dec 9, 2014)

He has a Nikon


----------



## goodguy (Dec 9, 2014)

36MP sensor ha, sounds like a Sony sensor to me.
Dont buy into all the rumors hype, when we hear a serious word from Canon then I will believe it.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 9, 2014)

Village Idiot said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > Blue804 said:
> ...



My pro price on the 5D Mklll was around $3500 Canadian.  I paid under $7000 Canadian for my 1Dx


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 13, 2014)

runnah said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



I just want dynamic range and an A/D converter that isn't ****.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 14, 2014)

New tech. Great. I don't think canon need to put in a 36mp sensor, from what I see now the 22mp one is a go to wedding and events camera for a big crowd, they might lose the high iso advantage putting a marketing size sensors in place


----------



## goodguy (Dec 14, 2014)

jaomul said:


> New tech. Great. I don't think canon need to put in a 36mp sensor, from what I see now the 22mp one is a go to wedding and events camera for a big crowd, they might lose the high iso advantage putting a marketing size sensors in place


Totally agree, the true appeal of the 5D III is its good general use capabilities, if you put a hige PM sensor on it you will turn it into a good studio camera but push away the wedding and event pro crowd.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 14, 2014)

jaomul said:


> New tech. Great. I don't think canon need to put in a 36mp sensor, from what I see now the 22mp one is a go to wedding and events camera for a big crowd, they might lose the high iso advantage putting a marketing size sensors in place



I think they could at least do 24 MP. That's not too many for event people, and it gives a little more crop leniency (which would also be good for wedding/event shooters)


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Dec 14, 2014)

I can't see them going to a 98% VF. That'd be dumb. They really need to push the boat out with it feel though. It seems offerings from the competitions are more appealing to those who aren't tied too deeply into one ecosystem.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 14, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > New tech. Great. I don't think canon need to put in a 36mp sensor, from what I see now the 22mp one is a go to wedding and events camera for a big crowd, they might lose the high iso advantage putting a marketing size sensors in place
> ...



Would 22 over 24 really matter? Maybe yes, it wouldnt matter to me


----------



## goodguy (Dec 14, 2014)

jaomul said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...


I think better Dynamic Range will be more beneficial then extra MP


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 14, 2014)

goodguy said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...



Me too, but if Nikon/Sony can do both better than Canon,  I don't  think getting up to speed with a decent 24 MP sensor with good DR is too much to ask.


----------



## runnah (Dec 14, 2014)

jaomul said:


> New tech. Great. I don't think canon need to put in a 36mp sensor, from what I see now the 22mp one is a go to wedding and events camera for a big crowd, they might lose the high iso advantage putting a marketing size sensors in place



You have to remember that storage and buffer speeds are getting so good that 40mb files are no big deal.


----------



## mcap1972 (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope it's not 36 MP. How about improved dynamic range and better ISO.


----------

